# Posting and you



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Just some fun 

PS, Thanks for all the guy's coming out and having fun at Josh's :wave: :thumbsup: 

James

[edited] Improper language in the linked page


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Linked edited: Improper language in the linked page


----------

